# Celular <-> Pic



## magarcan (Mar 6, 2008)

Quiero conectar mi celular (tengo varios, nokia 3200, nokia 6630, siemens A50, siemes S35i...) a mi PIC.

Tengo un cable de datos para Siemens->PC (SR 232), por lo que me facilitaría las cosas utilizar uno de mis teléfonos Siemens.

Tengo tres dudas:

1- Para empezar me he puesto a hacer pruebas con mi S35i, que soporta comandos AT. El caso es que he coenctado mi teléfono al COM1, y desde la hyperterminal de windwos le he mandado coamndos At, pero no funcionaba. Luego he instalado unos drivers del moden del teléfono y entonces si que conseguí mandarle comandos AT. ¿Alguien sabe por qué pasó esto?, ¿si es obligatorio meterle los drivers, cómo lo voy a conectar al PIC?

2- Por lo que he leido hay dos formas de comunicar el PIC con mi celular, 1 es con comandos AT y 2 con tramas FBUS. ¿No? Escogería una u otra dependiendo del terminal a usar. Mi PIC tiene entradas Tx y Rx, ¿cuál de las dos formas que he dicho nates podría usar?

3- ¿Tengo que adaptar el voltage de las señales cuando las mande del PIC al celudar (y al revés?

GRACIAS!


----------



## alepic (Mar 6, 2008)

bueno, a ver como te respondo

1. no se porque tuviste que instalar los driver para usar el cell con el hiperterminal, tendria que andar directo, yo de vos probaria en otra maquina, porque pudo pasar que al instalar el driver hayas liberado el com1 de otro proceso y asi lo pudiste usar con el cell desde el hiperterminal.

2. mil veces comandos at, ya que fbus es un protocolo privado de nokia y cambia algo segun los modelos, mientras que los comandos at son genericos para todos los modem.

3. si tendrias que adaptar los niveles, porque seguro que directo te funciona pero con el tiempo sobrecargarias el puerto del cell y se quemaria.

bueno espero haberte ayudado

un saludo

Alepic


----------



## magarcan (Mar 7, 2008)

Gracias por tu respuesta.

1- Ya he descubierto el tema de los drivers, *no son necesarios*, pero éstos ponen los Bits por segundo a 19200 y yo sólo había probado a 2400 y 9200. Con utilizar el COM1 normalmente, pero poniéndole la nueva velocidad funcionan sin problemas, de hecho el S35i y el A50 poseen comandos AT!!

2- Pues la cosa está clara, usaré comandos AT. Lo que no sé es cómo se envían con el PIC, ¿hay algún tutorial o algo así?

3- ¿Hay algún esquema para convertir el voltage del SR-232 a los o-5V de mi micro?

Gracias por tu ayuda!


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 7, 2008)

Te recomiendo que te bajes el programa simoco cuesta un poquito empezar pero permite analizar, ver todos los comandos y trabajar como el hiperterminal.

Empieza adaptando el telefono al PC y utilizando el simoco, si esto te funciona con el pic tambien deberia andar bien .



El tipico adaptador rs232 a ttl, encontraras muchos pero el tipico es con un max232,max3232 o cualquier hibrido similar, busca un poco.

Hay algunos modelos que deben funcionar a 3v3 esto se soluciona con zener y resistencia.

El tema pic, pues lo conectas como cualquier puerto serie.


----------



## magarcan (Mar 7, 2008)

Tengo un cable para conectar el teléfono al RS-232 (uno original de Siemens que me vino con el s45).

Ya he instalado el SiMoCo, he probado algunos comandos y funciona sin problemas.

No sé dónde leí que los teléfonos envian sus señales en TTL, ¿cómo puedo ver si mi cable adapta el voltage para RS-232?
En mi micro las señales van de 0 a 5V, si el teléfono lo da, y mi cable no lo varía, no tendría que hacer nada más, ¿no?
GRACIAS!


----------



## alepic (Mar 7, 2008)

bueno para conectar el cell al micro la adaptacion seria de 5a 3,3v y de nuevo de 3,3 a 5
en estelink tenes un circuito que funciona perfecto 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/uso-celular-gsm-pic-pc-2730/

tambien en ese hilo te muestra como enviar los comando at.

un saludo 

alepic


----------



## magarcan (Mar 7, 2008)

Por lo visto el voltage del móvil depende según el modelo, ¿habría alguna manera de saber qué voltage da el móvil?

En losejemplos te explican cómo enviar sms desde el pic, a mi me interaría lo contrario, recibir en el móvil un sms, según el contenido del sms que el micro actúe en consecuencia. ¿Algún ejemplo?

Muchas gracias!


----------



## alepic (Mar 7, 2008)

con el comando at AT+CMGR=1 lees el primer mensaje de la memoria, revisa los comando at, se explica muy bien.

con respecto al voltaje de cada cell yo lo solucione poniendo 2 0 3 diodos 1n4007 en serie desde el 5v de alimentacion y elimino el cable que tengo que extraer de la alimentacion que figura en el dibujo, con tener entre 3 y 3,7 voltios que es el voltaje de la bateria del cell ya es suficiente, solo tiene que ser menor o igual que el voltaje de la bateria del cell.

alepic


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 7, 2008)

Se puede hacer de multiples formas, con diodos+resistencia, zener+resistencia(220ohm) o un cd4050 alimentado a 3V3.

Primero pruebalo todo con el simoco y cuando te funcione bien los comandos te pasas a la tarea de programar el pic en C.


----------

